# Just ordered my new bow!



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Kevin Strother and his wife Kate just started a new company K&K archery. This is the specs on the custom bow I am ordering from them. They will only be making 1000 of these limited custom bows. check out these specs!!

Vengeance 
33” ATA
7” BH
334-342 IBO with smooth mods
339-347 IBO with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced)


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Geez...another one? What are you going to do with this years model?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I think slope changes bows more often than he changes underwear!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I will use my SR-71 for my back up bow, I just sold my Envy. You have to have two bows, right??


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Better change you signature now. Move your "old" bow up a notch and list the "new" one below.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just thinking...because I'm such a great guy and you like me so much, you would give me the SR-71


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I was just thinking...because I'm such a great guy and you like me so much, you would give me the SR-71


I would but that is a high tec bow, I mean, way to much power for a guy like you to handle, stick with that 1950's reflex. (it's a shooter) :lol:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks alot Bob


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> thanks alot Bob


That's BOBert!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The problem I see with K&K is you won't be able to get any work done on one or any warranty service in a local setting... they are only setting up 10 dealers according to first press... which means either you'll have to travel to get to one or ship your bow to have it serviced.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

Are they still making the Strother's bows too?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

littlebuck said:


> Are they still making the Strother's bows too?


Strother is still in business, but Kevin is not with them anymore (long story). Kevin and Kate are keeping it small and doing it on there own this time around. These bows will be set up one by one by Kevin, custom. Here is a link. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1333642 Camo options will be announced today. -/|\-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> The problem I see with K&K is you won't be able to get any work done on one or any warranty service in a local setting... they are only setting up 10 dealers according to first press... which means either you'll have to travel to get to one or ship your bow to have it serviced.


I would rather ship my bow and get it done right than take it to the local butcher.....I have a lot of close friends that have shops, but I will not let them touch my bow, cause they don't have a clue how to tune my bow. If I had to stay local however Lance, I would take the 1 1/2 drive and come to see you. Why would I pass the opportunity to have the engineer that designed my bow tune my bow?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree, but not everyone has multiple bows to fall back on Slope, not even me - well, if I had to I guess I could use a demo bow from the shop  
I put in my bid for a mountain states account... we'll see what Kevin thinks. I have followed his designs thus far without reservation, I guess I better keep going. Thanks for the vote of confidence... they (K&K) have produced some of the best bows of all time, so I can't wait to see what Kate's new bows look like.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You can't kill anything with the bow you got. Why you gettin a new one? :?

You do realize that Kevin has you by the balls like a drug dealer don't you?

"Hey man, check this out dude! it's even *faster* than last years model! I'm only gonna make 1000 of em too so you better get one ordered right now!"

You're just getting suckered in to a marketing scam as old as the hills.

Oh well, it's only money... :O•-:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I liked fat texobobby much better. Two carrot sticks and a sprig of lettuce a day is not helping our friendship. :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're right Robbert. I've now began eating three carrots and a whole egg... But you can't argue, I am skinny now! I feel better too! 135 is my fightin weight. 8)

I AM going to take your advice though. The next time my Black Widow needs a new string I'm sending it back to the factory in Nixa Missouri so Ken Beck can do it right.  What have I been thinking all these years doing it myself! Why wouldn't you have the guy who built your bow work on it? It just makes sense! Oh NO! Wait a minute, Ken built my bow in 1986 and he's retired now! Sh*t! What am I gonna do! :? Are you kidding me! Ship your bow to the factory to get tuned? WTF! That's like sending your BMW back over to Germany for an new EGR valve and a timing belt. :lol:

I'm going to read into the future here and make a prediction based on my knowledge of Kevin Strothers. In just 14 months Kevin and Kate will be divorced and SHE will own the K&K bow company. Then he'll split again from the K&K family of bows and go out and invent an even *faster* bow with an even *better* marketing gimmick to get you to buy an even more * limited edition* model that will still only be worth about $195 one year after you buy it... :? The man really is a genius isn't he! I'll bet he's laughing all the way to the bank to cash your $800 check. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lets see, Kevin's track record so far: Blowtech, Elite, Strothers, and now, K&K. All in about 5 years time... Does he just not play well with others? :|


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Quick question, it seems like you would have more problems with the bow getting knocked around in shipping than you would having a local dude or yourself tune the bow. Have you saw how those delivery boys handle those packages, you would be lucky to have it come back in one piece, let alone still tuned. Sorry just thinking out loud again, sounds like a nice getup.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Just curious...why get a new bow every year? Sincerely I'm just curious.

I've got a 10 year old PSE and 5 year old Matthews that I know like the back of my hand. If I take mine in for a re-string or what ever I know when it is or isn't done right based on how they shoot. I can tell when a screw is loose on my site mount just by the vibration or the sound of the bow. I'm not a 150 yard archer or anything but knowing your equipment is more important to me than having the latest and greatest so I just had to ask.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't drink, smoke or order porn, so new bows are my vice. I found a engineer that I like and I like to buy his bows. -SHOOT ME-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I don't drink, smoke or order porn, so new bows are my vice. I found a engineer that I like and I like to buy his bows. *-SHOOT ME-*


If I thought for one minute that it would knock some sense into your little troll head I would!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I don't drink, smoke or *order porn*, -


That is going to eliminate a lot of potential buyers of this new bow if that is the criteria. There are a LOT of sicko's out there. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't buy porn either... There are WAY too many free sights to be buying it!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I don't buy porn either... There are WAY too many free sights to be buying it!


Your problems go much deeper than, being cheap... :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3urb3b07]I don't buy porn either... There are WAY too many free sights to be buying it!


Your problems go much deeper than, being cheap... :roll:[/quote:3urb3b07]

How am I cheap? :?

I'm old, bald, crotchety, and have a slight heart condition, but I can live with those things and still kill stuff with my slow recurves just fine. Thank you very much. You on the other hand, are young, fit, and have no physical impairments yet you still think you need a brand new compound/crutch every year to kill things with. Sad, very sad.... 

:O•-:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

My impairment is that I am lacking upland game in my diet. Due to the fact that we have recent found out that it is unethical to hunt without a dog I am stuck waiting for 'friends' to take me bird hunting. Because of this deficiency I have bought a new bow to compensate my loss. I apologize to the forum for this recent purchase, I know that I am sick and am just acting out in an appropriate manner......


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

you can remedy the inappropriate behavior by donating the Strother to me...all will be forgiven for killing me on the mountain.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

North slope how did your LE elk hunt go ? Did you bag one ?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> you can remedy the inappropriate behavior by donating the Strother to me...all will be forgiven for killing me on the mountain.


I will "donate" My SR-71 in December, I will ship it to you. Shipping is 600.00. Want my paypal address? I didn't try to kill you, I took you on a "little" hike. It was that stupid bulls fault anyway, we should have been gutting not hiking....


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

you could give it to me for my B-day


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You're right Robbert. I've now began eating three carrots and a whole egg... But you can't argue, I am skinny now! I feel better too! 135 is my fightin weight. 8)
> 
> :|


You may be skinny... But your still Hairy!

135.... Dude you best not talk to loud... Someone might use you to wipe there asss! 135lb's! My 6th grader is going to kick Ur arse now! That or worse Zim!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I wouldn't fight Zimmy on a bet. He's a little scrapper! Plus, It'd be perty embarrassing to get beat up by a red headed queen.  

Hey man, 135 is my fightin weight. I'm not a very big boy ya know. 5' 7" and light on the bone structure. 135 is the weight I'm supposed to be at. 

How's yer diet coming anyway. You were lookin real good this summer, now yer back to looking like a real cop. I hope yer good with that gun cuz you sure aint gonna run nobody down! And speaking of hair. You aint got no room to talk, Sasquach! :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anything on this forum stay on subject?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Does anything on this forum stay on *subject*?


So you are telling me you have a problem with public education??


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes Nathaniel, Yes! I have a problem with hairy backed students who insist on showing their nipples in their year book day Photo's.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Now that Darin has ruined my beautiful thread (as usual) TAK when are you taking me bird hunting? Darin is way to booked out with trips. I have five packs of double stuff Oreos and 2 gallons of whole milk with your name on it. ???????


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Now that Darin has ruined my beautiful thread (as usual) TAK when are you taking me bird hunting? Darin is way to booked out with trips. I have five packs of double stuff Oreos and 2 gallons of whole milk with your name on it. ???????


Boy, yer talkin Toms language there!  Throw in some pork chops with Greek seasoning and you're a shoe-in! Hell, I don't even think he'd mind that you don't have a dog.


----------

